# Grillstock 2017



## wade (Nov 9, 2016)

Has anyone else bought their tickets yet?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2016)

I had to look this up and it looks like a blast. I hope you guys who get to go enjoy it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting Brian.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Thinking about it, Jill has to sort her holidays out. Possibly travel down on the Friday night.


----------



## martyn c (Jan 11, 2017)

We're looking of making it a family weekend away there, if we can get the annual leave from work, can't wait


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 11, 2017)

Tickets are on sale already.  I will be booking early February. Hope to see you there Martyn!


----------



## wade (Jan 16, 2017)

It is a good weekend - or even just for a day. It can get quite crowded so it is a good idea to bring folding canvas chairs to sit on. Lots of good music and great BBQ competition food. Unfortunately some of the concession stands do not live up to the event - serving what can only be described as run-of-the-mill BBQ. Look for the longest queues though as they are usually the best.


----------



## wade (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow - the hotels are filling up fast for the Grillstock weekend. I have just booked into the Radisson Blu for the Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wade said:


> It is a good weekend - or even just for a day. It can get quite crowded so it is a good idea to bring folding canvas chairs to sit on. Lots of good music and great BBQ competition food. Unfortunately some of the concession stands do not live up to the event - serving what can only be described as run-of-the-mill BBQ. Look for the longest queues though as they are usually the best.


Sounds like you  guys need to set up a UK-SMF food booth and show the other concessioners how its done!

If I wasn't half way around the world I'd come help!


----------



## martyn c (Jan 16, 2017)

Bugger, just realised it's our daughters birthday week end, maybe another year, gutted


----------

